# flagstaff vs sedona arizona



## blueskys (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi We are interested in travelling to Arizona in late March. I have heard nice things about Sedona, but don't really know anything about Flagstaff. Is it also a nice town? How far is it from the GC? Can you actually stay overnight right at the Grand Canyon? Where? 

thanks for any comments you may have.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 11, 2012)

Flag is a fairly nice college town with all that implies. It's about 1 1/2 hrs from GCNP. Sedona is more of a resort area. If you are relying on timeshares, Sedona is your best choice. For GCNP you can stay in Williams, or Tusayan, or full the full experience there is the famous, historical El Tovar hotel 20 feet from the S. rim of the canyon. You might compare it to your famous Canadian park hotels like Lake Louise or Banff. http://www.grandcanyonlodges.com/el-tovar-409.html

Jim


----------



## blueskys (Jan 11, 2012)

Wyndham Estates has some availability and that spot seems to get good reviews. I'll keep looking.

thanks,


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 11, 2012)

Both places have thier advantages depends on what you want to do/see.

Ive stayed at Wyndam Flagstaff both times and I like Flagstaff better.  I go to GC of course but I love the other National Parks that are closer to Flagastaff than Sedona.  Walnut Canyon is one of my favorites.  Flagstaff has good places to eat but we usually eat at the condo.  

We love the drive between Sedona and Flagstaff 89a.  We dont mind driving that a couple of times because we will visit Sedona at least once and we like Jerome.  

Sedona has more timeshares and many things to see right in the city but its   too touristy and  congested for me.


----------



## patty5ia (Jan 11, 2012)

Sedona had all that beautiful hiking.  Flagstaff can't compare.  You have to get out of downtown Sedona to get away from the tourists, but it is easy.  I all depends on what you want to do.  I much prefer Sedona to Flagstaff.


----------



## Margariet (Jan 12, 2012)

We stayed last year in Wyndham Flagstaff. Highly recommended! Lovely houses in a natural environment where the deer passed our balcony. The South Rim of Grand Canyon was very nearby, about one hour driving. And a good opportunity to have a taco in Cameron. We did many tours from Flagstaff: to Winslow, to the Petrified Forest, and to Page to see Antelope Canyon. It was all good driving and not that far. We also went to Sedona, which is very near. A few years ago we stayed in Sedona. The scenery is gorgeous but downtown Sedona is a bit touristic. Better stay a bit out of town.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 12, 2012)

We stayed at the Wyndham in Flagstaff and it was very nice, large and comfortable.  

It is closer to GCNP.  So if the park is your primary interest, I would choose Flagstaff.

Sedona is an easy drive from Flagstaff.  Take the longer drive through Oak Creek Canyon (I think that's the name), it's very pretty.


----------

